# Synthetek - APRIL PROMO!



## Synthetek (Mar 30, 2018)

*BUY 3 SYNTHETINE AND GET A 4th ONE FREE*

Offer expires 15th April 2018

Just place your order for 3 Synthetine as usual and specify “Add 4th SYNTHETINE FREE” in the comments field of the purchase page.

IT’S THAT SIMPLE!

Go to www.synthetek.com



​


----------



## Viking (Mar 31, 2018)

I am jumping on this. Great to see a synthetine offer.


----------



## ProFIT (Apr 9, 2018)

I wouldn't mind the same deal on synthergine.


----------



## AGGRO (Apr 15, 2018)

I am going to order some now. Just in time.


----------

